# AccuBattery App/Question



## theFOoL (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,

So been using this *APP* for awhile and Like it. The Question I have is at what % should one remove the phone from charging? I know by Default it reminds you to remove @80 but have mine @98 is thaty bad/good for it? It has a lot of Info. about our batteries so but I just wanted to ask the Geek's here


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 26, 2018)

Might wanna read my post here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...le-works-fine-on-battery.247086/#post-3892680

https://batteryuniversity.com/
https://www.apple.com/pt/batteries/

That 2nd one is the Portugese language version ... google translate ...

https://translate.google.com/transl...ttps://www.apple.com/pt/batteries/&edit-text=


----------

